

Oracle v Google: Judge orders Ellison, Page to attend mediation - anigbrowl
http://legalpad.typepad.com/my_weblog/2011/09/alsup-getting-creative-with-oraclegoogle-fight.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+legalpad_feed+%28Legal+Pad%29

======
gigantor
Isn't that like asking Bush to work things out with Osama in a roundtable
meeting before going to war?

Seriously though, these software patent cases are getting ridiculous. I could
see why a judge would have little patience to deal with one after another.

